# PDB discontinued in my area.



## Fresnouber (Jun 21, 2016)

We were informed this week that the PDB has been discontinued in my area. They said they will use the money elsewhere to help us with rides. 
Does this mean we will finally get some guaranteed hours? Halloween Saturday was the only time ( 7 months with Lyft) that they offered us a guarantee. 

Anyone have any similar experience in other markets?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Uberification: complete


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Fresnouber said:


> We were informed this week that the PDB has been discontinued in my area. They said they will use the money elsewhere to help us with rides.
> Does this mean we will finally get some guaranteed hours? Halloween Saturday was the only time ( 7 months with Lyft) that they offered us a guarantee.
> 
> Anyone have any similar experience in other markets?


... which is why I would never invest money in a newer 2011+ car to get the PDP. Like any offer from Uberlyft - can be withdrawn at any time, with no notice.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Surely theres some unpopular 4yo Ford or Chevy or Dodge models that are only worth several thousand w/ high miles and/or repaired damage that didnt ever get reported and therefore isnt a salvage title despite clearly deserving it

If the PDB alone (or any other soyrce of higher rates it creates --- XL/Plus, Select/Premier, etc.) lets you pay the car off in several months, then (and only then) it does make sense


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Simply a matter of NEVER LYUBER A CAR THATS NOT RAPIDLY PAYING FOR ITSELF


----------



## DoUHaveAnyWater? (Sep 7, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Surely theres some unpopular 4yo Ford or Chevy or Dodge models that are only worth several thousand w/ high miles and/or repaired damage that didnt ever get reported and therefore isnt a salvage title despite clearly deserving it


Surely such cars exist. But if you buy such a car for 9 or 10 grand on Monday and then on Tuesday Lyft says no more PDP then you just paid 9 or 10 grand for an undesirable car which will be hard to sell and would make no more fare money than a 2005 clunker.

It's all about risk - there might be another week of PDP for any given market, or a month, or a year, or more. It's a total crapshoot.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Not 9-10.... 9-10 is German Select territory

Im saying $3-4k

Or $5k if it brings an additional vehicle class to the table


----------



## DoUHaveAnyWater? (Sep 7, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Not 9-10.... 9-10 is German Select territory
> 
> Im saying $3-4k
> 
> Or $5k if it brings an additional vehicle class to the table


If you see a 2012 with clean title that runs and looks presentable for $3-4k, seriously, let me know.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

DoUHaveAnyWater? said:


> If you see a 2012 with clean title that runs and looks presentable for $3-4k, seriously, let me know.


I've seen some Ford focus and nissan versus 2012 newer for under $5k on clist and seen them sell for $2k at auctions


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Fresnouber said:


> We were informed this week that the PDB has been discontinued in my area. They said they will use the money elsewhere to help us with rides.
> Does this mean we will finally get some guaranteed hours? Halloween Saturday was the only time ( 7 months with Lyft) that they offered us a guarantee.
> 
> Anyone have any similar experience in other markets?


They will eventually do away with PDB.They still have it in my city,but ride and peak ride count went up.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

DoUHaveAnyWater? said:


> If you see a 2012 with clean title that runs and looks presentable for $3-4k, seriously, let me know.


^
^
^
What Jim said


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Lyft is trying to not lose that much money.


----------



## DoUHaveAnyWater? (Sep 7, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> I've seen some Ford focus and nissan versus 2012 newer for under $5k on clist and seen them sell for $2k at auctions


Focus transmission = question of when, not if. Versa would be ok though. Do you have the name of a good auction place?


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Fresnouber said:


> Anyone have any similar experience in other markets?


PDB not gone yet here. But they have started to send out:

x number of weekly rides for y incentive dollars.

They send them out to select drivers, some with older cars, some with newer. I think this is the future. So far, these offers have not had the 90% acceptance requirement, but that could change at any time. I think this is what will replace PDB, it gives them more control on how they spend, or not spend, their incentive money. Not sure if they will even bother to have a newer car incentive, theoretically, crappy cars (or drivers for that matter) of any age will get failed out by riders as low rated drivers get deactivated.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

DoUHaveAnyWater? said:


> Focus transmission = question of when, not if. Versa would be ok though. Do you have the name of a good auction place?


There is a public auto auction pretty regularly in North Denver Pacific Auto auction , and then there are other ones that happen regularly as well that are open to the public . I wouldn't buy a car at auction unless you're some what of a garage mechanic

If you get a focus with a manual you're in the clear , the auto is where the problem is . I wouldn't touch either of those cars , i hate little eco box cars lol


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

DoUHaveAnyWater? said:


> Focus transmission = question of when, not if. Versa would be ok though. Do you have the name of a good auction place?


Nissan Versa, seriously?

Just how horrible of a car are you willing to drive???

Remember you're planning to spend much of your waking life in that box...


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Nissan Versa, seriously?
> 
> Just how horrible of a car are you willing to drive???
> 
> Remember you're planning to spend much of your waking life in that box...


See that's why I sacrifice a bit of gas milage and a little more cost for the car to enjoy it . I spend a lot of time in my car needs to be comfortable


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

That's why I think that Select or XL vehicles are what non-casual drivers should consider

PS for anybody just skimming this thread: NO NOT NEW ONES. OLDER CHEAPIES ONLY!!


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

You can get decent xl and select qualifying vehicles for under $10k


----------



## DoUHaveAnyWater? (Sep 7, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Nissan Versa, seriously?
> 
> Just how horrible of a car are you willing to drive???
> 
> Remember you're planning to spend much of your waking life in that box...


I rented a Sentra not so long ago. It was actually pretty good. Assuming Versa may not be that bad.


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

Had a Sentra, once I started doing Uber the suspension went. My mechanic said Sentras have lots of problems with suspensions, not sure about the Versa. Not great for city driving with the potholes and bumps.


----------



## Stlman (Feb 17, 2016)

What area are you in?


----------



## Fresnouber (Jun 21, 2016)

Stlman said:


> What area are you in?


Fresno. California


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

Detroit still has their PDB but they added 10 rides to each the 10% and 20%


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

vesolehome said:


> Detroit still has their PDB but they added 10 rides to each the 10% and 20%


How did they try to sell this to drivers?

"It's actually better for you now that we've made an adjustment to the required rides: more rides = more money in your pocket!".


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

Pdb just went the way of pdp in the bay area


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

elelegido said:


> How did they try to sell this to drivers?
> 
> "It's actually better for you now that we've made an adjustment to the required rides: more rides = more money in your pocket!".


It was more like we should be grateful they still have them. They said when they rolled them out it was suppose to be temporary.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

10 more rides is hard late Sunday! About an extra 5 hours, when your tired from driving all week.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Its pretty much hard to get pdb. im at 99 rides and i still camt get to 90%. it will take another 20 or more rides to get to 90 and its 10pm so i doubt ill make it.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> Its pretty much hard to get pdb. im at 99 rides and i still camt get to 90%. it will take another 20 or more rides to get to 90 and its 10pm so i doubt ill make it.
> View attachment 75210


That's the tough thing with Lyft's 90%. You only passed on about 10 rides out of 99. That's not bad.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> Its pretty much hard to get pdb. im at 99 rides and i still camt get to 90%. it will take another 20 or more rides to get to 90 and its 10pm so i doubt ill make it.
> View attachment 75210


Please do a search of the forum. There are a couple of simple solutions to that problem that DON'T involve taking every ride.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


> Please do a search of the forum. There are a couple of simple solutions to that problem that DON'T involve taking every ride.


No need to search Forum lol, I either go offline and don't accept or I am online and I get a ping and accept it or my acceptance rate goes down, that is what the math tells me.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

"Your county got busier!!!! Yaaaaaay ~~~~

We tweaked your bonus requirements to reflect demand and productivity in your market"

....in other words, they'be been trying REAL hard to play the nasty "you only get bonuses if you give us your FULL and UNDIVIDED attention, and do it where and WHEN we want you" game --- from within a specific hour for 'guarantees', to working fulltime for PDB



elelegido said:


> How did they try to sell this to drivers?
> 
> "It's actually better for you now that we've made an adjustment to the required rides: more rides = more money in your pocket!".


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

yucklyftline said:


> Pdb just went the way of pdp in the bay area


Meaning? Dodo'd?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

vesolehome said:


> It was more like we should be grateful they still have them. They said when they rolled them out it was suppose to be temporary.


Whaaaat?

They've always had it, for faaaaar longer than 99% of their current people have been with em

The whole "let's add some requirements to make it gnarly" game, now THAT is ~ALL~ NEW-IN-2016 'FUN'


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> Its pretty much hard to get pdb. im at 99 rides and i still camt get to 90%. it will take another 20 or more rides to get to 90 and its 10pm so i doubt ill make it.
> View attachment 75210


Duuuuude

It's NOT rides, it's PINGS (you accept they cancel - your acceptance rises)

Enlist assistance from friendly pax and family members in the future


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> No need to search Forum lol, I either go offline and don't accept or I am online and I get a ping and accept it or my acceptance rate goes down, that is what the math tells me.


Your eyes deceive you, grasshopper


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> No need to search Forum lol, I either go offline and don't accept or I am online and I get a ping and accept it or my acceptance rate goes down, that is what the math tells me.












Again, search the forum smart guy!


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Meaning? Dodo'd?


They changed the terms for most drivers, can no longer earn 10/20% back.

More like ubers pdp, $x00 for xxx rides.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

yucklyftline said:


> They changed the terms for most drivers, can no longer earn 10/20% back.
> 
> More like ubers pdp, $x00 for xxx rides.


Can you screenshot what they're offerring?

And what terms, still tied to car year & acceptance?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

actually, best not...

Send all padawans to the closest McD's or Rite Aid near an event venue. Tell em to turn their apps off, go find seasoned-looking people, and watch and learn



Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


> Again, search the forum smart guy!


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


> Please do a search of the forum. There are a couple of simple solutions to that problem that DON'T involve taking every ride.


What simple solution should I be searching for in the forums? If you say there is a simple solution that doesn't involve taking every request, can you be more specific?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Don't ask don't tell 

Srsly, be a little less out in the open about it


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Adieu said:


> actually, best not...
> 
> Send all padawans to the closest McD's or Rite Aid near an event venue. Tell em to turn their apps off, go find seasoned-looking people, and watch and learn


Guess the search returned thousands of results so thanks for letting me know exactly what to search for. You could of been specific instead of showing that silly Star Wars picture as if I am a dumbass.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> You could of been specific instead of showing that silly Star Wars picture as if I am a .....


Star Wars...?

Uh....

Right then, carry on


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Star Wars...?
> 
> Uh....
> 
> Right then, carry on


I knew it was star trek. i was busy with other stuff when i wrote that. thanx for pm advice though.


----------



## Lyft_94110 (Nov 16, 2015)

PDB seems to be changing, and Lyft is not being very transparent about it. They sent me a link to the attached chart on Oct. 31, but I believe the "percentage back" part of the bonus is gone for my city (San Francisco), even though there is no replacement chart available.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Lyft_94110 said:


> PDB seems to be changing, and Lyft is not being very transparent about it. They sent me a link to the attached chart on Oct. 31, but I believe the "percentage back" part of the bonus is gone for my city (San Francisco), even though there is no replacement chart available.


That looks like a weekly bonus thing. In Denver a few months back they gave the 20% PDB and $250 for hitting PDB as a bonus. That chart is just a weekly bonus offer


----------



## JTR (Nov 13, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> No need to search Forum lol, I either go offline and don't accept or I am online and I get a ping and accept it or my acceptance rate goes down, that is what the math tells me.


Keep looking


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

JTR said:


> Hint- my old post


Your too late to this man, I already was taught how to and have been enjoying weekly bonuses.

Adieu is my ***** cuz now I am wealthier. Wish I knew of it in earlier 2015.


----------



## JTR (Nov 13, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> Your too late to this man, I already was taught how to and have been enjoying weekly bonuses.


Good for you sir


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

JTR said:


> Good for you sir


Adieu is my figgah


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> Your too late to this man, I already was taught how to and have been enjoying weekly bonuses.
> 
> Adieu is my ***** cuz now I am wealthier. Wish I knew of it in earlier 2015.


Lmao. Glad somebody helped you figure it out. Lol.

Think outside of the box a little that way you don't have to ask for the answers next time.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


> Lmao. Glad somebody helped you figure it out. Lol.
> 
> Think outside of the box a little that way you don't have to ask for the answers next time.


There is no way of avoiding asking questions as even the most smart of pple still ask questions. Obviouslu Lyft hates paying bonus as they loose money so they enjoy it when people are 1 short of the requirement or at 89% acceptance at the last minute. I push it hard every week and ensure I eat the bonus well. I am at 50k this year so fat


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

But yeah Adieu trained me like in training day. I see a 3.0 rates person and I disappear now as opposed to being forced to get them.


----------



## jjfad (Jan 5, 2017)

pdb was only thing going for lyft against uber and they are trying to age out the program. 

Only way for Lyft to compete with Uber is simple. 

15% fee instead of Uber's 25%.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

jjfad said:


> pdb was only thing going for lyft against uber and they are trying to age out the program.
> 
> Only way for Lyft to compete with Uber is simple.
> 
> 15% fee instead of Uber's 25%.


The day they end pdb will be day half of Lyft drivers quit. I made 45k this year with lyft


----------



## jjfad (Jan 5, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> The day they end pdb will be day half of Lyft drivers quit. I made 45k this year with lyft


where do you drive? 
how many hours a week?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

jjfad said:


> where do you drive?
> how many hours a week?


If I told you I fear the market here may get over saturated by drivers relocating here. I drove evenings and weekends. I have a day job so too bad I can't do mornings cuz that is Mostly surge. Every weekends I set $100+ fares and I even warm people I picked them up at 500% surge, but they always don't seem to mind. I just don't want to later feel guilty I damaged their bank account, but economy here is strong with tons of corporations. I am in the Midwest though. I average 30 to 40 hours a week including weekends and u always get a $200 bonus. But in California I see some drivets in Sacramento make more than me.
Update I am in Minneapolis and see attached photo please. I live for this weekend's and drink hours and I even deal with vommit as user Uberxninja knows about recently.


----------



## JTR (Nov 13, 2015)

Why do you ask where he drives or how many miles he drives? If it works for him that doesn't mean it will on your end find best strategy that fits you! What others do is relevant especially if everyone doing same


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

JTR said:


> Why do you ask where he drives or how many miles he drives? If it works for him that doesn't mean it will on your end find best strategy that fits you! What others do is relevant especially if everyone doing same


Maybe he is trying to do a comparison to see if drivers are loosing or winning. With Uber I drove for my gas, but with Lyft I actually now invest in stock market. Robinhood people Robinhood.


----------



## jjfad (Jan 5, 2017)

JTR said:


> Why do you ask where he drives or how many miles he drives? If it works for him that doesn't mean it will on your end find best strategy that fits you! What others do is relevant especially if everyone doing same


Information sharing is key to success for drivers against Uber/Lyft.

I do about 20 trips in 10 hours. Does about $120. It went down from about $160. Keeps going down. LA


----------



## JTR (Nov 13, 2015)

jjfad said:


> Information sharing is key to success for drivers against Uber/Lyft.
> 
> I do about 20 trips in 10 hours. Does about $120. It went down from about $160. Keeps going down. LA


Keeps going down every where like you said information is key to success but not against lyft... with lyft you can forget uber! Delete uber app asap!


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

No PDB means Lyft is losing $$$$$ and trying to cut costs. Uber has a multi-billion dollar checking account. Lyft doesn't.

Don't expect new guarantees.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

leroy jenkins said:


> No PDB means Lyft is losing $$$$$ and trying to cut costs. Uber has a multi-billion dollar checking account. Lyft doesn't.
> 
> Don't expect new guarantees.


Lyft is losing money, but I think their safety fee helps them stay stable.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Fresnouber said:


> We were informed this week that the PDB has been discontinued in my area. They said they will use the money elsewhere to help us with rides.
> Does this mean we will finally get some guaranteed hours? Halloween Saturday was the only time ( 7 months with Lyft) that they offered us a guarantee.
> 
> Anyone have any similar experience in other markets?


Guaranteed hours? You've been cut off. It's all less than minimum wage from here on out. Sorry


----------

